# Railroad Cops



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

In the past couple of decades the Railroad PDs in the area have either drastically downsized or been disbanded all together. It lead me to wonder, where did all those cops go? I know there weren't all THAT many to begin with, and I'm sure a number were able to retire (and the RR pension has always been known to be a good one) but that still leaves many simply unemployed.

Conrail became CSX, but I believe they only have maybe 3 cops in Mass.
B&M has morphed so many times I can't keep it straight, but I know they're down to only a few.
Providence and Worcester disbanded.

Amtrak is of course still around, but I doubt they took all those guys ending up out of work. I also know that the T picked up a few B&M guys, but that was a long time ago and it was ONLY a few.

Anyone with any insight? I'm just curious as all hell.

Thank you.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

I recall about a year ago a posting for a CSX special agent ( police officer),but that's about it. That posting was for the worcester area I think.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Kilvinsky said:


> Amtrak is of course still around, but I doubt they took all those guys ending up out of work. I also know that the T picked up a few B&M guys, but that was a long time ago and it was ONLY a few.


*When the MBTA took over the rail lines North of Boston into North Station from B&M to make the Commuter Rail, it took away work from the B&M cops. Obscure RR laws stated that if one place takes work from another via buyout or other means, they must take employees also. Special legislation was passed so that a dozen B&M cops (by seniority) came to the T Police via civil service without benefit of a test. *

*I know of 1 ConRail cop who went to Amtrak PD when they became CSX via this route as well but no legislation needed because Amtrak isn't CS. There may have been others but there weren't too many to begin with. *

*Wasn't there a Grafton & Upton RR Police in the Route 2 area which had cops a while back? Went to MCJTC academy too and there was some thread on it in Masscops V1.0 *


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I know of one guy who retired about two years ago and is doing quite well. I knew another who doesn't belong with a badge and hope he is out of the business comepletely. For the rest, hope they landed on their feet in better situations.


----------



## GuyS (Dec 31, 2006)

EJS12213 said:


> I recall about a year ago a posting for a CSX special agent ( police officer),but that's about it. That posting was for the worcester area I think.


CSX did post that. There was a guy in my office who applied, however, after several months of hearing nothing, he received an email stating they cancelled the position and nothing has been posted since.


----------



## EJS12213 (Jul 13, 2008)

GuyS said:


> CSX did post that. There was a guy in my office who applied, however, after several months of hearing nothing, he received an email stating they cancelled the position and nothing has been posted since.


You would think with the expansion going on they would have kept the position or added more. Does anyone know if they have CSX cops working in that area currently?


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Up here, BC Rail had their own Police until 2005 when CN Rail bought out BC Rail; BC Rail Police Officers became CN Railway Police...

Generally speaking, in most Canadian Provinces, when one company buys out another company, they are obliged to take on the other employees in their employ...

_*Employment Standards Act, 2000*_
_S.O. 2000, CHAPTER 41_
_
*PART IV
CONTINUITY OF EMPLOYMENT*_ _*Sale, etc., of business*_
_*9.* (1) If an employer sells a business or a part of a business and the purchaser employs an employee of the seller, the employment of the employee shall be deemed not to have been terminated or severed for the purposes of this Act and his or her employment with the seller shall be deemed to have been employment with the purchaser for the purpose of any subsequent calculation of the employee's length or period of employment. 2000, c. 41, s. 9 (1)._
_*Exception*_
_(2) Subsection (1) does not apply if the day on which the purchaser hires the employee is more than 13 weeks after the earlier of his or her last day of employment with the seller and the day of the sale. 2000, c. 41, s. 9 (2)._


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

The B&M guys went away by 05' I believe. Great gig in the day. Tony D and his crew had state/fed powers, wrote V's in Mass/N.H/Maine if I recall correctly. I was in the process in 04...Ghee, was I lucky I didn't make it huh?
:wink_smile:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I've got a patch from the Central Mass. RR police but I believe they got absorbed into the whole B&M thing which I know due to some reading, is a big mess with who owns what and where and what it's called.

Thanks for all this info. The more the merrier. In some parts of the country RRPDs are fairly big and diverse, but I know in New England they've been erroded to the point of near extinction and as I somewhat said in my first post, it did get me to thinking.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> In some parts of the country RRPDs are fairly big and diverse, but I know in New England they've been erroded to the point of near extinction and as I somewhat said in my first post, it did get me to thinking.


Kinda the same over here, you CN or CP Rail Police once in a blue moon, you are more likely to see GO Transit Constables policing commuter rails than the other two agencies...


----------



## quality617 (Oct 14, 2003)

There are still a handfull of B&M guys, but they rarely stray south of New Hampshire these days. They spend most of their time in Maine.

I was told by one of the workers at Beacon Yard in Allston a few years ago that the two Conrail guys at the time were brought over to CSX, and they are down to one in the area currently. They did post for one in Worcester a few months ago, but someone already threw out that they canceled that posting. I have a feeling it will go up again, as plans to turn the rail yard in Worcester into a CSX hub and close Allston are on track.

There was one Grafton and Upton cop a few years ago, but haven't heard anything since this photo. G&U is currently in the process of rehabbing all of it's tracks and buildings. 
http://photos.nerail.org/s/?p=26444

Someone here looked up his name; he ran or runs either a constable training course or some civil process thing in Mass.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Speaking of Railway Police...A couple years back, the Netherlands merged their Railway Police into the National Police; Germany merged their railway police and the border patrol into the Federal Police...

Switzerland is considering arming their Federal Railway Police, right now carry expandable PR-24s and a deodorant-sized canister of OC spray...

As there is four official languages, the patch worn by Swiss Railway Police is in English to make everyone happy...lol


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

EnforceOfficer said:


> As there is four official languages, the patch worn by Swiss Railway Police is in English to make everyone happy...lol


Never see that sort of resolution in the States, especially to make ANYONE happy. It's too exclusive, so we are taught.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I hate to say it, but they look more like they should be taking tickets.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> I hate to say it, but they look more like they should be taking tickets.


Ya, Swiss police uniforms have taken on a bit of a "different" look in the last few years...

http://www.polizeisammlung.ch/images/kapo-fuehrung_645.jpg


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

As Mr. Horse once said on "Ren and Stimpy", "No sir, I don't like it."

I'm too much of a traditionalist and feel if your cops look like they're there to make you stay a pleasant one and to arrange a rental car or bus tours after you check in, you're screwed.

Either Militaristic or BTUs or maybe polo shirts with official looking pants, that's it. These uniforms look absurd in my humble opinion.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> I'm too much of a traditionalist and feel if your cops look like they're there to make you stay a pleasant one and to arrange a rental car or bus tours after you check in, you're screwed.


In the US, very much so, but the Swiss are generally an obedient population, Police are well respected; have a law that states police can arrest you on the belief that you are "thinking" about committing a criminal offence (called "prevention" in French) that keeps people in line...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

EnforceOfficer said:


> In the US, very much so, but the Swiss are generally an obedient population, Police are well respected; have a law that states police can arrest you on the belief that you are "thinking" about committing a criminal offence (called "prevention" in French) that keeps people in line...


I cannot believe that Amnesty International or the ACLU would put up with such a horrid thing!

Just how in hell can you be sure you're being arrested by a Police Officer and not a Bus Driver?

Ah, whatever. WHO GIVES A RATS ASS?!?!?

Sorry, I'm just in a rotten mood. Damn DOT!


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> I cannot believe that Amnesty International or the ACLU would put up with such a horrid thing!
> 
> Just how in hell can you be sure you're being arrested by a Police Officer and not a Bus Driver?


I guess literate people would know by the word "police" above their pockets...lol


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

They look very comfortable. Perhaps, too comfortable?


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

EnforceOfficer said:


> I guess literate people would know by the word "police" above their pockets...lol


Ok wise ass, maybe they're just a bunch of bus drivers who are big fans of the Rock Band-'THE POLICE'!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Roooooxxxxanne


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Good Movie. Steve Martin was great in it!

---------- Post added at 22:22 ---------- Previous post was at 22:22 ----------



grn3charlie said:


> Roooooxxxxanne


Not one of Steve Martin's best, but still a pretty good movie!


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

I didn't see it. I think its in my wife's chick flick section. However, I was refering to [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0sgfRb5v4Fo"]YouTube - Eddie murphy -roxanne[/nomedia]


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

grn3charlie said:


> I didn't see it. I think its in my wife's chick flick section. However, I was refering to YouTube - Eddie murphy -roxanne


48 Stunden ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

niteowl1970 said:


> 48 Stunden ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.


 Ja. Ich liebte, wie gut. Aber wie andere, die weit zurück, Muder durch Tod, was gibt's up doc, Streifen, frikadellen.


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

grn3charlie said:


> Ja. Ich liebte, wie gut. Aber wie andere, die weit zurück, Muder durch Tod, was gibt's up doc, Streifen, frikadellen.


Ihr sprecht Deutsch auch ?


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

EnforceOfficer said:


> Ihr sprecht Deutsch auch ?


Fuck keine. dachte, ich würde Mess mit nightowl. Ich habe eine Englisch nach Deutsch Übersetzer. Ich weiß nicht, nicht mehr über deutschsprachige als ich über sprechen klingonischen.

Und noch einmal, Masscops hat eine seltsame drehen


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

:adolf: Translation optional. :beer_yum:


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Q5-TPR said:


> All you german speaking mother fuckers can eat an entire bag of dicks! English mother fucker, do you speak it?


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

grn3charlie said:


> Fuck keine. dachte, ich würde Mess mit nightowl. Ich habe eine Englisch nach Deutsch Übersetzer. Ich weiß nicht, nicht mehr über deutschsprachige als ich über sprechen klingonischen.
> 
> Und noch einmal, Masscops hat eine seltsame drehen


:yellowcarded:


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Leider habe ich nicht Deutsch spreche, obwohl ich versucht, lehre mich. Ich habe verstanden, was geschrieben wurde. Das macht mich stolz.

Ein Volk, Ein Reich, Ein Fuhrer!


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Kilvinsky said:


> Ein Volk, Ein Reich, Ein Fuhrer!


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

Q5-TPR said:


> I knew someone would get the reference. WINNER!


That was a great movie...


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Q5-TPR said:


> Alle sie deutschsprachigen Mutter fuckers essen können ein gesamtes Tasche von dicks! English mother fucker, sprechen Sie es?






HousingCop said:


>


Oh well, allow me to retort.

Che cosa significa Marcelles Wallace? Che cosa è alcun paese ho mai sentito parlare. Non si parla inglese in che cosa? Egli fa assomigliare a una femmina?


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

The *Railroad Cops* thread just called...

It wants to know where it went _off the tracks_, got _hijacked,_ and became this _trainwreck_?

Okay, just blowing off some _steam_ here, I'm _on-board _again, everyone please keep _chugging _along in whatever language you _choo-choo_se to _express_ yourself in.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

True, it has _derailed_ but in a humorous way!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

How about getting this un-coupled thread back on the main line....


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

AMTRAK GOTS THEYSELVES A CHOPPAH????? Wow.

I gave my Dad two DVDs I got off eBay about RR cops. One was made in I believe the 50s the other was early 70s. Very good stuff. Funny enough, the first was made BEFORE his time with the NYCRR Police, the second was well AFTER his time with the NYCRR Police, yet he enjoyed both movies.

Hey *Garda*, thanks for CONDUCTING us back on track! I think we needed that little kick in the caboose.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Don't thank Garda! I'm really _steamed_ at him!


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I think you should relax and do the locomotion.

Yeah, that sucked, but I'm tired.


----------



## Duke (Oct 5, 2021)

Kilvinsky said:


> In the past couple of decades the Railroad PDs in the area have either drastically downsized or been disbanded all together. It lead me to wonder, where did all those cops go? I know there weren't all THAT many to begin with, and I'm sure a number were able to retire (and the RR pension has always been known to be a good one) but that still leaves many simply unemployed.
> 
> Conrail became CSX, but I believe they only have maybe 3 cops in Mass.
> B&M has morphed so many times I can't keep it straight, but I know they're down to only a few.
> ...


Conrail Police Was Out Of Boston Mass We Had 17 Special Agents CSX Came To Town Let Everyone Go But A few and they are gone, One Agent Left Know How They CSx gets away with it another story. Some went to Amtrak P.D. rest went on with there lives.


----------



## Duke (Oct 5, 2021)

HousingCop said:


> *When the MBTA took over the rail lines North of Boston into North Station from B&M to make the Commuter Rail, it took away work from the B&M cops. Obscure RR laws stated that if one place takes work from another via buyout or other means, they must take employees also. Special legislation was passed so that a dozen B&M cops (by seniority) came to the T Police via civil service without benefit of a test.
> 
> I know of 1 ConRail cop who went to Amtrak PD when they became CSX via this route as well but no legislation needed because Amtrak isn't CS. There may have been others but there weren't too many to begin with.
> 
> Wasn't there a Grafton & Upton RR Police in the Route 2 area which had cops a while back? Went to MCJTC academy too and there was some thread on it in Masscops V1.0 *


2 from Conrail Police Went To Amtrak-(Olivio & Kervin both long retired know.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Old thread...but I didn't even know Conrail had a PD. It makes sense they would have.

I actually saw a Conrail car rolling on a train a few years ago and was surprised it was still around and hadn't been painted over.


----------



## 9319 (Jul 28, 2008)

Holy 2010! I spoke to the Chief at Pan Am (Boston & Maine) last year, nice guy. They have 6 guys around New England. Wonder what will happen to them now that CSX is buying PA.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Javert said:


> Holy 2010! I spoke to the Chief at Pan Am (Boston & Maine) last year, nice guy. They have 6 guys around New England. Wonder what will happen to them now that CSX is buying PA.


SEE!?!?
Thats wicked pissah intel buddy! Thanks for sharing. Are they still in Iron Horse Park in Billerica? Do they still have a coffee machine out at the Springfield Terminal? Wayyyyyy back in the 80's I used to work with these guys as a secret-squirrel federal officer with MIB-like authority.

BTW.......








CSX: Pan Am Merger Application Moves Forward, Support Builds - Railway Age


The Surface Transportation Board (STB) has accepted for consideration CSX’s amended and re-filed Pan Am Railways acquisition application, and set a procedural schedule, with a final decision to be rendered April 1, 2022. The proposed merger is also gaining support, CSX reported.




www.railwayage.com


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I now must find where the Pan Am (B&M) Police are and take a ride in the very near future and beg a patch. 

2010, wow, it seems like only 11 years ago.


----------

